# new pics of my gang..updated. I lied, i put more on there



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

Been a long time since I posted, been very busy. Here are a few new pics








Miss Chloe, she is so hard to photograph









Willie is too big for this bed but its his favorite place to sleep

















Buddy being himself

















Buddy likes to be photographed


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What beautiful kitties you have! And Buddy has the most stunning eyes.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Willie is so funny. They do like to squeeze themselves into little places, don't they?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Lovely cats, Harry!  Post early and often!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

another of Buddy


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

some more of Willie


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Willie reminds me of my Gracie. What a nice little family you have.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

No, Willie is the right size for that bed. :lol: :wink: Such sweeties.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

here are a few closeups but they turned out kind of blurry, sorry


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, they're so cute!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

an absolutely gorgeous fur gang! :luv


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

What a great looking gang you got there.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Very cute pictures!! That Buddy is just a stunner.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I :heart Buddy!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful fur kitties Harry... and there's my Buddy !!!


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

going to try and get some more pictures tonight when i get home from work. hopefully they will turn out ok. i have some great pictures of Buddy but his eyes are all screwed up and the red eye thingy doesnt even help


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

1 more of Buddy and Willie.
















Willie looking at a bug in the pool


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Just as gorgeous as ever!  

It's funny, because even though he is quite petite for a male cat, Buddy looks a lot bigger than usual on those first pics... is that his winter fur doing the trick?


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

here are a few more, the last ones.....for now

































and last but not least we have Willie, he is a character and has the funniest expressions.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Willie can come here anytime. I swear, he and Gracie are long lost brothers.

I love all your kitties


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

And, I am most certain Fenway is going to look like Buddy when she's all grown up. As she ages, it's remarkable how much they look alike. I need to get some good photos of her!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

Buddy weighs between 10 & 11 lbs. and is about 1 or 2 inches shorter than Willie. It's a good thing Buddy is such a looker because he is not the sharpest tool in the shed. LOL. Now Miss Chloe is a smart little kitty, of course she is about 10 years older and wiser than Buddy.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

sleepy kitty


----------

